# My 29 gallon Cichlid tank



## rpc07 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey all here is my 29 gallon cichlid tank currently running a whisper 30 and a fluval 205, 150 watt heater and 20 watt 8000k bulb 

enjoy










and a few nosy fish


















Shot with my nikon d60 i havent mastered the art of shooting fish they sure arent easy.


----------



## paul_219 (Nov 14, 2008)

U had a very nice tank. Lovely cichild .


----------



## TheCheeseWizz (Dec 9, 2008)

wow that's an awesome tank and pictures. How did you get such good pictures. Your camera is a bit better than mine but my pictures never come out good and yours are great. Any advise on how to shoot them.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks nice! You should upload your aquarium pictures to your photo gallery here on our site. Photobucket gives you limits that we dont have  
Anyway the tank looks really nice and you take good pictures, I dont care what anybody says, ha!


----------



## rpc07 (Dec 16, 2008)

Honestly that was my first time really shooting with that cam i just bought it, and i went through about 5-6 bad pics of each fish before i got a good one, or before they would stay still long enough to let me take the pic.


----------



## saddison (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey!
Where did you get your rock???
I am looking for some rocks for my 75 gallon..

but not sure where to get them...


----------



## rpc07 (Dec 16, 2008)

I got all the rock work from my lfs they arent that cheap.


----------

